# مراجع أو أبحاث في إدارة الجودة الشاملة



## مهندس ابن غزال (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

الأخوة الكرام يلزمني مراجع وأبحاث في إدارة الجودة quality control ..

لزوم مشروع الماجستير، وما وقعت يدي عليه من المراجع العربية قليل جداً..

فأرجو من الأخوة الذين يعملون في هذا المجال أن يفيدوني حول مراجع الموضوع ..
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_mostafaa (14 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى فى الله ياريت تقولى انت بتاخد الماجيستير من جامعة ايه خصوصا لو كنت من القاهرة وهل للجامعة دى شروط لانى كنت هبدأ فى دبلومة فى هذا الموضوع فيا ريت تذكؤلى التفاصيل كاملة والشروط والتكلفة وهل بتعمل تمهيدى مثلا ثم الماجيستير ولا يجب ان تعمل دبلومة الاول 
اما بخصوص المراجع هحاول ان شاء الله ابحثلك على مراجع فى هذا الموضوع وارفعها على المنتدى مع العلم ان كن فى محاضرات فى الجودة الشاملة على المنتدى
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القرش الحمر (26 يونيو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## تامرالبدوي (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششششكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------

